# 1st Fattie



## toesmasher (May 8, 2013)

Ok decided to try something else since my mac and cheese debacle and stumbled onto fatties threads, so I figured I'd give it a go.Rounded up items  and got started.Rounded up some items hot Italian sausage, Oliverio's Italian style medium hot peppers in sauce,Sargentos  Provolone/Mozzarella slices, Italian seasoning, and bacon. Did not use any onion this time. Props to Silverwolf for his tutorials on rolling.


















DSCF1498.JPG



__ toesmasher
__ May 8, 2013


















DSCF1499.JPG



__ toesmasher
__ May 8, 2013


















DSCF1500.JPG



__ toesmasher
__ May 8, 2013






Tossed it in the freezer for about 25-30 minutes.













DSCF1501.JPG



__ toesmasher
__ May 8, 2013


















DSCF1502.JPG



__ toesmasher
__ May 8, 2013






Wrapped it back up and put in fridge for a few hours (had some stuff to do). Got smoker ready and warm, set temp up to 275 to warm it up. Must have had some residue from previous use cause it started to smoke, so I let it go until it stopped. Placed a small amount of hickory chips in smoker, and added some Italian seasoning and some Cajun seasoning to outside of fattie before placing into smoker

 













DSCF1503.JPG



__ toesmasher
__ May 8, 2013






















DSCF1505.JPG



__ toesmasher
__ May 8, 2013


















DSCF1506.JPG



__ toesmasher
__ May 8, 2013






The smell when I took it out of the smoker was amazing. The taste was simply outstanding. Had a real slight smoke taste to it which is what I was aiming for but it was slightly bitter, was wondering if it could be the chips themselves. Anyhow It didn't last to long. I think my wife wants another one made. Well any opinions or comments are welcome.


----------



## seenred (May 8, 2013)

That look delicious, Toesmasher!  We love fatties...Nice going!

Red


----------



## toesmasher (May 8, 2013)

In case anyone is interested here is the web address for the pepper company

http://www.oliveriopeppers.us/


----------



## kathrynn (May 8, 2013)

Looks wonderful....I am going to have to get off my duff and do some of these!

Great job!

Kat


----------



## michief (May 8, 2013)

That looks great. Deciding what to smoke this weekend doesn't not get easier the longer I hang out here :)


----------



## 2nd smoke (May 28, 2013)

How long did it smoke? Or the internal temp.

Looks great.


----------



## vikingqueen (May 28, 2013)

Wow , this looks so good !! as 2nd smoke asked internal temp. what smoke did you use ?  time of smoking ?  what are other suggestions for filling  although yours sounds fabulous !


----------



## ikinya6 (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks really good.  Might try throwing some green or black olives in there.


----------



## toesmasher (Jun 2, 2013)

ikinya6 said:


> Looks really good.  Might try throwing some green or black olives in there.


I dont eat olives they make me sick. Thanks anyway for the good idea though. 


2nd smoke said:


> How long did it smoke? Or the internal temp.
> 
> Looks great.


I let them smoke for about 2 hours @ 250 (I think)  and the internal temp got up to 225 or so if I remember right.


----------

